
Warren Buffett’s 2019 annual letter to Berkshire Hathaway shareholders [pdf] - yarapavan
https://berkshirehathaway.com/letters/2019ltr.pdf
======
greenyoda
Earlier post, with discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22391092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22391092)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

